# Cal North Dispute Resolution Board



## GunninGopher (Jul 10, 2016)

I recall correctly,  a while back someone shared a link to a web database that showed the results of either hearings or of claims made by team officials. These ran the gamut from poor field conditions to assaults. 

Obviously the original post is long gone. An internet search is to no avail.

Does anyone know the site to which I'm referring?


----------



## Azzurri (Jul 11, 2016)

Is this it?

http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 11, 2016)

That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

Gee...parents harassing referees.  It's a good thing we don't have any issues like that in Cal South.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 11, 2016)

espola said:


> Gee...parents harassing referees.  It's a good thing we don't have any issues like that in Cal South.


My spidey-sense tells me JAP is signing on right now. I know it's coming.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> My spidey-sense tells me JAP is signing on right now. I know it's coming.


If he's smart, it will be under a new name.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 11, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> My spidey-sense tells me JAP is signing on right now. I know it's coming.





espola said:


> If he's smart, it will be under a new name.


There's no way, especially now. He'll do the opposite of whatever you want him to do! Let the fireworks begin!


----------



## galaxydad (Jul 12, 2016)

This would be great to have access too in our area.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

galaxydad said:


> This would be great to have access too in our area.


This appears to be a league PAD site.  Both CSL and Presidio publish data on cards presented in league games because it factors into final standings points and player suspensions. I don't know what SCDSL and ECNL do. State Cup publishes every red card, and yellow cards don't have any carryover.

Cal South PAD used to publish this kind of data openly back when almost no one had internet access, and then they hid it away in a corner of the Coronado club's website.  About that time, Cal South re-organized PAD (to improve it, of course, although one of the sitting members told me that some people who  had influence with CS BOD members didn't like having their behavior publicized), and the only way for the average Joe to know what they are doing is to be a subject of their action.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2016)

Harassment, Aggressiveness, or any type of Intimidation directed at the ref FOR ANY REASON before, during, after a game to alter the outcome of a decision is a NoNo.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 13, 2016)

It would sure be nice if CalSouth sent parents and coaches that get kicked out of a game to a class like CalNor does.  I am not sure what the Positive Coaching Alliance course is but I am sure it has an impact especially since the coach or parents have to cover the cost.  I am sure it is a steady revenue stream for CalNor.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 13, 2016)

I have the impression this is a NorCal Premier League thing, not Cal-North. I don't know the leagues up there, but might know a little more soon. My daughter is playing in a Cal-North tournament in August which might motivate me to research a bit.


----------

